# Moving pensions out of the UK.



## Samshelleys (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey there guys,
I'm in the process of writing an article about QROPS and how difficult and confusing it can be for someone with no background in international tax laws (i.e. most people) to organise their pension when moving overseas from the UK. 
I would love a bit of input from you all about your experience. If you would like to post here with a bit of a rant or whatever you like it would be greatly appreciated. 
Im not sure if you know but the HMRC are in a spot of legal bother at the moment because of overcomplicated and misleading QROPS regulations so being able to quote someone who is suffering at the hands of these problems would really help us out with raising awareness. 
Thanks so much, Sam.


----------

